# Rebluing a browning



## swampbogger (Nov 12, 2010)

I didnt get the Remington 1100 I was planning on getting...Instead I have a Browning made in Belgium with nice engraving and *special steel(?) stamped on it. It needs reblueing, the barrell and receiver are almost silver. I was told that there is 2 blueing jobs that can be done...regular and Belgium? Any insight on this and approximate cost? Was told maybe $100 for the regular and about $200 for the Belgium...and can anyone tell me the diff in the 2? I was told by a local to maybe call Browning. 

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 12, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> I didnt get the Remington 1100 I was planning on getting...Instead I have a Browning made in Belgium with nice engraving and *special steel(?) stamped on it. It needs reblueing, the barrell and receiver are almost silver. I was told that there is 2 blueing jobs that can be done...regular and Belgium? Any insight on this and approximate cost? Was told maybe $100 for the regular and about $200 for the Belgium...and can anyone tell me the diff in the 2? I was told by a local to maybe call Browning.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Russ



Call Browning and get a price from them. You do not want to risk someone locally messing up a Belgium A5.  Sent one to them for re-bluing service several years ago.It looked like a brand new one, never regreted it.


----------



## au7126 (Nov 13, 2010)

Browning is great to deal with. I have a  Belguim BAR grade 2 that had an issue with wood finish and after talking with them had them do an oil finish. Have a letter from them showing the work was done at Browning.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a call to Browning is in order Monday. Thanks for the info folks.Think Im going to try to figure out the age of this thing next.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 15, 2010)

YOU ASKED THE DIFFERENCE IN HOT BLUING AND BELGIAN BLUING:

Hot bluing involves boiling the parts in a 295-300 degree salt based solution where the steel and the chemical molecules swap some electrons and become bound together, making it harder for the molecules to mate with damp air and become red rust.  The proper chemist refers to bluing as "a black oxide" process.

Belgian bluing involves boiling the prepared parts in water and then appyling a mercuric chloride compound while the steel is still hot from the bath.  This process is repeated 5-10 times to get the desired coloration.  The color comes from the mercuric compound reacting with the steel.  Mercuric choloride fumes are very dangerous to breath.  The chemical was used years ago to form sheeps wool into felt hats - fedoras, cowboy hats, etc - and resulted in so many hatters developing brain damage that the phrase was born "mad as a hatter".  It is best done outside with gloves on.  This is the process that was originally used by FN and the various Luger producers before 1935.  You will notice that guns done this way are not supposed to be blued on the inside --- only the outside is swabbed with the Belgian blue.  This is one way to spot refinished A-5s or Lugers produced before that time.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info on bluing Mike... interesting read. I called Browning this morning and they said the re-bluing would run about $180 unless engraving touch up was needed.They will send a quote letter before doing anything. I wish this thing still had the wood furniture instead of synthetic!! Thats gonna run about $200 to replace but thats gonna have to wait.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 15, 2010)

$180 is a deal if they carry through on it.  Keep us posted on how you come out.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 15, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> Instead I have a Browning made in Belgium with nice engraving and *special steel(?) stamped on it.
> 
> Russ




"Special Steel" is a literal English translation of the French term for high strength steel, "acier special"  --the French marking came about as FN transitioned from black powder to smokeless, and the marking was intended to let the buyer know that the barrel had been proofed to smokeless standard.

Each European barrel is individually proofed, which is not the case for American made barrels.

So there is really nothing "special" about the steel, other than as a marketing term for a modern, smokeless proofed barrel.

Sort of like early Winchester Model 12's being marked "nickel steel"


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 16, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> "Special Steel" is a literal English translation of the French term for high strength steel, "acier special"  --the French marking came about as FN transitioned from black powder to smokeless, and the marking was intended to let the buyer know that the barrel had been proofed to smokeless standard.
> 
> Each European barrel is individually proofed, which is not the case for American made barrels.
> 
> ...


  I was curious about that. I have a meeting set up this afternoon on a trade for a Remington 1100 12 gauge mag with 2 barrels... 26" and 30" . Suppose to be in great condition and I dont know what to do! I dont know much as far as value of these weapons, going more on just what I like. On this Browning Im going to have to put $400 in it to get it like I want it...re-blueing and wood furniture instead of synthetic, which is big for me at this point as I have been out of work for 3 months! The Remington has wood and 1 barrel is new, not sure which one but there shouldnt be any refinish work needed on the firearm.

Does this sound like a fairly even trade or should I hang on to the Browning and fix it up along the way? I got the Browning with the intent of trading for an 1100.... just didnt know I'd like the Browning as much as I do, wife even freaked a little when she saw it.."WOW, I like that!"  lol


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't know that there is a correct answer.  Sort of a Ford/Chevy question.

On getting the furniture for the A-5, I note that you haven't factored in selling the synthetic ones. I don't think you would have any problem doing that.

As for re-blueing, that's a great price for a factory re-blue, but you might shop around and run the forums and see what a used barrel would run you.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 16, 2010)

To be honest, I havnt even thought about selling the synthetic, thanks lol. Havnt given any thought to another barrel either, but think I would like to keep the original on it, thats just me. I understand what your sayin about the Ford/Chevy thing, I just dont know that much about shotguns. I know the 1100's are suppose to be good guns as are the Brownings. Guess I'll just put the 2 side by side and go with whichever one strikes my fancy best. I hate money being in the equation because I know that Browning will be a beautifull weapon after blueing and new wood. I just dont have the funds for it right now. My head hurts  lol


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you shot the Browning?  It is long recoil operated meaning the barrel locks to the bolt and together they both recoil up into the action upon firing.  They return forward separately.  The feel of the recoil is different between this and a gas operated gun.  Some folks like it and some don't.  You also need to stack the rings on the magazine tube in the correct order for the power of the load you are using.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I havnt even fired it! I did take it to local smith and he showed me about the rings and gave me paperwork on how many and where to place for diff loads. Its set up now for 2 3/4 inch. I knew the barrel came back when fired but havnt felt it. Thought that was real neat! Im sure it feels different.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> No, I havnt even fired it! I did take it to local smith and he showed me about the rings and gave me paperwork on how many and where to place for diff loads. Its set up now for 2 3/4 inch. I knew the barrel came back when fired but havnt felt it. Thought that was real neat! Im sure it feels different.




Is your Browning a 3" magnum?

If not, it's always set up for 2 3/4" -- it's just a question of 2 3/4" light or 2 3/4" heavy.

If you do have a 3" gun, it probably won't fire 2 3/4" light loads reliably.  Of course the same thing is true for a 3" 1100.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes its a 3" magnum. Does that mean I have to shoot 2 3/4 high brass for reliability of operation on both the Remington(its also 3") and Browning or can i shoot field loads. I will be using it for dove shooting.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 16, 2010)

Conclusion.... I have a Remington 1100 3" magnum with 2 barrels,1 26" mod and 1 30" full. Gun is in great shape! DOnt know how I came out money wise and dont care, I have a nice shotgun that dosnt need anything so Im very happy. Thanks to everyone for any comments and insight.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> Yes its a 3" magnum. Does that mean I have to shoot 2 3/4 high brass for reliability of operation on both the Remington(its also 3") and Browning or can i shoot field loads. I will be using it for dove shooting.





swampbogger said:


> Conclusion.... I have a Remington 1100 3" magnum with 2 barrels,1 26" mod and 1 30" full. Gun is in great shape! DOnt know how I came out money wise and dont care, I have a nice shotgun that dosnt need anything so Im very happy. Thanks to everyone for any comments and insight.




The 3" Remington 1100 is not designed to shoot the dove loads.  Some individual barrels might function with them, but by and large the gun will not reliably function.  This is not my opinion, the info can be found on the Remington site if you root around for it enough.

The good news is that you have 2 barrels, and there are 1100 barrels intended for use with 2 3/4" shells.  The barrels will be marked accordingly.  First, double check and make sure that that in already the case --see if one of your barrels is marked "for 2 3/4' use only " -- if not, you will have no trouble trading off a barrel for a 2 3/4" barrel.  Shoot both and see which one you like.  The 30" barrel with the factory fix full choke has a big following among trapshooters, and you shouldn't have a problem making a trade.


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 17, 2010)

I think I still have a box of my dove loads around here. Gonna take it out and see what it does after a good cleaning and lube.


----------

